# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1991

## Polyneikos

Αφιέρωμα που έλειπε, το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ το 1991.
Γενικός Νικητής ο Παναγιώτης Φραγκούλης







Το αφιέρωμα ειναι από τo περιοδικό του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, τεύχος Νο 97- Ιούλιος 1992 που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα!

----------


## RAMBO

Καλουπια αλλης εποχης  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------

